# Fresh New and in need of help



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am wondering about the 60#,sit in a chair,hold the bow pretty much level and draw. If you can't draw it without moving it more than a couple inches{up&down} it's too much bow. Have your father in law or shop lower the poundage and shoot again.Just my .02


----------

